# Tightest groups for long range hunting



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

When really "reaching out" with high powered weapons building the round for "your" rifle can tighten up groups by 50%

But in order to find the perfect reload specs for your rifle you must have as much repeat-ability as possible. Taking the human factors out of the equation makes the task far easier. Then you know the platform is dialed in as much as it can be before you add "your" shooting skills to the results.

I found what I believe to be the answer. The Hyskore 30185 black gun bench cassias. The device takes the shooters skill level out of the picture and produces the same zero after each firing. I got this one for $99 as it wasn't selling in the gun store it was at. Cabelas sells it for $250. I wasn't willing to bite that bullet, but for $99 I got it. I do believe I'll try to secure the rifle more than the Velcro straps do.

My hope is that I can build the perfect round for "MY" rifle as they all are a little different. My goal is 4-5" groups at 800-1000 yards. I'll keep you advised as to my results. Not sure I can pull it off but what a fun goal.
I know I'm asking a lot of an AR 10. Most would be using a bolt gun for this kind of task. We'll see. Video's to follow.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

At the distances you are looking at the biggest problem is the wind drift. Doping the wind is a skill all by itself.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Hiwall is right about the wind. 4" groups at a 1000 yards is already very impressive. If the bullet weight and velocity has enough energy to get the job done with the size game you are planning to hunt, sounds like you are already there.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Which AR-10 and what caliber? Not sure why you want to take the... challenging... route if 1k is a must.

At the least start reading the semi-auto forum at Sniper's Hide, also the old site at www.snipershide.info.

A mechanical rest can be helpful, but it is not a crucial element unless you are physically impaired.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I can see the utility of using one while developing and proving loads, but at the end of the day, when you're actually shooting, you're not gonna have that crutch. Then you're going to have to dope the wind like hiwall said, control your breathing, heart rate, range estimation, and a whole host of other factors that come into play at the ranges you're talking about.

Pretty ambitious goal, with the platform you're using, but hey it sounds like fun. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Some days it is easier to just sneak up on your target


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

4 to 5" groups at 800 yards is sub MOA. Is your rifle capable of shooting sub MOA groups at that distance? Many rifles out of the box will shoot MOA groups but not sub MOA.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have shot many many times at ranges up to 1000 yards. At those ranges it really puts both the rifle and the shooter to the test. I certainly enjoy shooting long ranges but I would Never shoot at a big game animal at those long ranges. I have turned down countless shots at 400 yards or more just because the range is too great and the chance of just wounding the animal is high. Once you pull the trigger the animal certainly has time to take a step before the bullet arrives. Just one small step turns that heart shot into a gut shot.


----------

